
Cable news - jotto
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2016/10/cable-news.html
======
jotto
see DanielBMarkham's comment from yesterday regarding Facebook's trending
news:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12700183](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12700183)

